
Former NSA Chief Disagrees with Current NSA Chief on Encryption - howsilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/former-nsa-chief-strongly-disagrees-with-current-nsa-chief-on-encryption
======
riskneural
It's a really interesting point. In defending against sparse 'violent'
security issues, they increase the chance that their intellectual property
flies out the door - where, arguably, America's real strength is.

~~~
ckozlowski
Exactly. Terrorism has never been, and never will be, an existential threat to
the U.S., or any other first-world nation.

The only thing that does matter, is that the U.S. retains enough strength to
guarantee the safety of it's society and the retention of it's values as other
nations rise in strength. To do so, it needs a powerful economy and vibrant
diplomacy. Strengthening that is paramount. Anything that weakens our ability
to compete or compromises our values is a costly distraction at best and a
fatal mistake at worst.

------
rl3
Encryption is worthless in the face of an organization that can compromise
virtually any piece of hardware connected to the internet.

Law enforcement doesn't have that capability, hence their desire for a legal
circumvention mechanism.

I'm sure Rogers' views differ from Hayden's just for the sake of towing the
administration's line.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Rogers is a partisan chicken hawk. There haven't been any wars, or nat-sec
proposals, or anything else along those lines that Rogers wasn't beating a
drum for. He has recently retired from congress to be a talk-radio host and
political pundit.

~~~
rl3
Per the article:

> _Hayden’s clear and direct dismissal of the FBI’s demands puts him at odds
> even with the current NSA director, Adm. Mike Rogers, ..._

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Oh! Different Mike Rogers. Thanks for pointing that out.

